# Passwort



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2002)

Hallo.....

Also ich hab ja gelesen, daß es durchaus möglich ist, daß andere Leute auf meine Kosten surfen.... also wenn z.B ein Hacker mein Passwort rauskriegt.

oder der Trick, daß man eine email bekommt mit dr Aufforderung, sein Passwort und Benutzerdaten anzugeben.

Da ich die DSL- Flat habe kann mir das im prinzip egal sein....

Interessiert mich trotzdem mal... mein Passwort das gebe ich nicht neu ein sondern das ist ja verschlüsselt da steht eben bei Passwort ******.

da kann doch ein Hacker das Passwort auch nicht rauskriegen und nicht auf die Kosten anderer surfen oder?


und wie schützt man sich ?


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2002)

Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die DSL- Flat habe kann mir das im prinzip egal sein....


Falsch. Sobald Du Dich (oder jemand anders) mit Deinen Zugangsdaten per Modem oder ISDN einwählt kostet auch die Flatrat Geld.


			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert mich trotzdem mal... mein Passwort das gebe ich nicht neu ein sondern das ist ja verschlüsselt da steht eben bei Passwort ******.
> 
> da kann doch ein Hacker das Passwort auch nicht rauskriegen und nicht auf die Kosten anderer surfen oder?


Auch falsch (leider). Diese Verschlüsselung verdient den Namen "Verschlüsselung" nicht und ist bestenfalls zur Gewissensberuhigung, nicht zum wirklich Schutz geeignet.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

Ich habe da aber ganz andere Infos, mit DSL kann das nix kosten. Ich zitiere  mal.....

>>Besteht da mit DSL alleine auch eine Gefahr? Also wenn jemand meine
>>DSL Zugangsdaten bei T-online rausbekommt.... ich meine das surfen
>>mit der Flat kostet doch sowieso nix.....

Grundsaetzlich hast du dir selbst schon die Antwort gegeben. Was soll
der Hacker mit deinen DSL Daten. Schaedigen kann er dich damit
herzlich wenig.

>>Wie ist das also mit diesen Hackern/Trojanern die so hohe Kosten
>>verursaceh- auch mit DSL?

Ganz klar NEIN. Zum einen siehe die Erklaerung weiter oben bezueglich
der IP Adresse und zum anderen, wenn du sowieso eine gute alte Flat
hast (ohne Zeit und Volumenbegrenzung), schon gar nicht.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2002)

Liest hier eigentlich einer das, was ich schreibe?


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsaetzlich hast du dir selbst schon die Antwort gegeben. Was soll
> der Hacker mit deinen DSL Daten. Schaedigen kann er dich damit
> herzlich wenig.


Falsch. Die Einwahl ist auch mit den DSL-Daten von jedem Internetrechner auf Deine Kosten möglich. Also auch mit ISDN und Modem. Und Modemzugänge zählen nicht als flat, sondern werden wie eine normale TOL-Verbindung berechnet.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar NEIN. Zum einen siehe die Erklaerung weiter oben bezueglich
> der IP Adresse und zum anderen, wenn du sowieso eine gute alte Flat
> hast (ohne Zeit und Volumenbegrenzung), schon gar nicht.


s.o.


----------



## Freeman76 (25 Juli 2002)

Hi,

also, wenn jemand die T-Online-Daten eines "Kunden" bekommt, dann kann er damit so einiges Anfangen, auch Surfen. Die Flat gilt bei DSL nur *für DSL*. Es ist jedoch auch ohne weiters möglich über die selben Zugangsdaten via ISDN oder Modem zu surfen. Wers nicht glaubt kanns ja mal probieren und sich dann über die Kosten freuen  :cry: . Weitere Infos dazu gibts auch auf der T-Online Homepage.

Bezgl. dem Kennwort und den schönen Sternchen....

Also, die Passwortdatei wird glaub ich seit T-Online Software Vers. 3 verschlüsselt abgespeichert, ebenso meines Wissens nach im DFÜ - Netzwerk seit Windows 98. Ob dieser Schutz jedoch 100% sicher ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Des weiteren ist ein Abfangen des Kennworts während der Eingabe wesentlich effektiver und mittels Trojaner auch relativ einfach (Keylogger). 

Zum Schutz gibts folgendes:

- Virenscanner
- keine Kennwörter speichern
- Firewall
- evtl. Trojanerscanner


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

wie soll ich das denn machen mit dem "Keine Kennwörter" speichern? da steht beim Einwählen wie egsagt ******

wo kann ich das Kennwort ändern/wie und wie macht man das daß man das ncith speichert?


----------



## Freeman76 (25 Juli 2002)

Hi,

also, beim DFÜ-Netzwerk einfach den Haken raus unter "Kennwort speichern" und schon wird man immer gefragt, was nicht gerade der Hit ist. Wie gesagt, von der persönlichen Paranoiastufe her beginnt es mit "keine Kennwörter auf der Platte speichern" und wenn, dann gewiss nicht im Internet Explorer   . Dazu kommt die regelmäßige Änderung des Kennworts in Verbindung mit einem immer aktuellen Virenscanner und einer Firewall (Norton, Outpost etc.), auch wenn es Leute gibt welche von einer PFW nichts halten. Eine Firewall ist es besser als keine Firewall. 

Das Kennwort von T-Online ändern und vieles mehr kann man unter http://service.t-online.de/t-on/kund/star/CP/cc-start.html .


----------



## technofreak (25 Juli 2002)

Hi,
um die Paranoia etwas zu mildern, kann man ja erst mal unter :

http://service.t-online.de/t-on/kund/star/ei/CP/ei-nutzungsdaten.html

nachsehen. Wenn man nur T-DSL-Flat  nutzt, dürfen dort keine Nutzungsdaten aufgeführt sein,
da T-DSL-Flat als Einzel(gesamt)posten erfaßt wird.

Ansonsten könnte sich auch jemand mit dem Account auch in DSL einloggen. Das wären dann zwar keine Zugangskosten, 
aber man würde es merken, da immer nur ein Zugang pro Login möglich ist. Man könnte sich also dann nicht anmelden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

@Freeman @Technofreak


Danke für die Tips, bei T-online gibts ja wirklich schöne Sachen, also kann man doch noch einigermassen sicher ins Internet gehen.....


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

*Kennwortklau...*

also ich hab noch mal ne Frage, vielleicht verstehe ich da was ncith ganz richtig....

wenn jemand meine Benutzeradten hat.. also der kann auf meine Kosten surfen.... 

wenn so jemand sich dann in eine 0190 Nummer einwählt? geht das auch, daß der das auf meine Kosten  macht?  meine Benutzerdaten sind ja z.B nur für t-online und da surfe ich also bei T-online..........


----------



## Freeman76 (25 Juli 2002)

Hi,

also, 0190 ist Anschlussabhängig und T-Online ist Benutzerabhängig. Die Person kann zwar auf deine Kosten surfen aber keine Mehrwertdienste nutzen wie z.B. 0190, da diese dem Anschluss zugeordnet werden. Was noch möglich ist bei T-Online wäre die Nutzung der konstepflichtigen Dienste welche da zusätzlich angeboten werden. Da kann ich aber nix zu sagen, nutz ich nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

*T-online*

@Freeman

Und Auslandsrufnummern und so sind ja denke ich genauso wie 0190 anschluß abhängig?


----------



## Freeman76 (25 Juli 2002)

Korrekt. 

Noch mal zum bessern Verständnis:

Mit den T-Online Zugangsdaten, also Anschlusskennung, T-Online Nummer und Kennwort kann jeder Benutzer egal von welchem Anschluss aus im Internet surfen. Zusätzlich ist es möglich, nach Freischaltung T-Online Mehrwertdienste zu nutzen (siehe T-Online Website). 

Unabhängig davon kann er aber nicht mit Deinen Zugangsdaten einen Schrott wie 0190-Dialer verwenden, denn diese schalten sich ja nicht auf den Internetzugang auf sondern stellen eine eigene Verbindung her. Deshalb Anschlussabhängig.


----------



## technofreak (25 Juli 2002)

hi,
das ist vollkommen egal , was das für eine Nummer ist , anderer Provider,  andere Vorwahl , 019x oder Auslandsnummern ,
 alle sind anschlußabhängig und sind immer dem jeweiligen Anschluß , sprich Telefondose zugeordnet, werden
 also dem betreffenden auf seine Telefonrechnung zugeordnet.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

*T-online*

also ok.....

das mit den Mehrwertdiensten wäre noch interessant rauszubekommen wie das ist.. was und so...

also man kann ja bei T-online da was einstellen und zwar ein Gebührenlimit. Ab ner bestimmten Summe geht automatisch nix mehr.
Alelrdings weiß ich nicht, wie die Mehwertdienste abgerechnet werden.. ob das Limit auch davor schützt........


----------



## Freeman76 (25 Juli 2002)

Die Antwort auf die Frage:

http://service.t-online.de/t-on/hilf/faq/inha/cc/CP/cc-inhalte-abrechnung.html

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann bringt das Kostenlimit da nix.


----------



## Rahmat (25 Juli 2002)

Hi,

sehr interessanter thread   ,

eine Anmerkung:
1.) ich brauche ja nicht nur das Passwort bei t-online, sondern die gesamten Zugangsdaten. Damit dürfte doch ein Surfen auf meine Kosten ein ganzes Stück schwieriger sein ?
2.) Hi Technofreak, das mit dem ein Zugang pro Login stimmt, hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass ich selber den gleichen Zugang auch nur einmal nutzen kann, d.h. ich z.B. auf Fortbildung in Hamburg brauche unbedingt Infos aus dem Internet, meine Frau zu Hause will unbedingt zu ebay um mir eine schicke Krawatte zu ersteigern...   geht nicht.
3.) Das ich mit jedem TDSL-Zugang auch jede Modem-Verbindung nutzen kann ist auch klar, habe ich oft genug selber probiert.
4.) Jetzt wird es interessant: Bis vor kurzem war es für mich ohne Probleme möglich, mit derselben Benutzerkennung gleichzeitig als TDSL-User zu surfen und per ISDN im Internet zu sein. (Ich habe da so diverse recht spezielle Konfigurationsversuche angestellt  ).
Seit Kurzem ist das nicht mehr möglich. Ich weiß nicht, ob da früher irgend ein Rechner zufällig immer geschlafen hat, oder ob t-online da was prinzipielles geändert hat?
Will ich das ändern, brauche ich einen zweiten Zugang, entweder einen Mitbenutzer oder Internet by call.
Ich denke hier ist ein Internet by call, bei dem ich z.B. keine Benutzerdaten eingebe sinnvoller, da dann (da ich ja keine Benutzerdaten angegeben habe) die Abrechnung über den physikalischen Telefonanschluß erfolgt und somit ein Mißbrauch ausgeschlossen ist. 
Als ein Mitbenutzer des t-online-Anschlußes (....0002), könnte meine Kennung hingegen "gecrackt" und mißbraucht werden.
Der Mißbrauch bestünde dann aber "nur" im "normalen" surfen, da ja für eine 0190-Verbindung meine t-online-Verbindung getrennt wird. Oder irre ich mich da? Und wie sieht das bei den 0192/0193-click-dialern aus?

Jetzt brauche ich also einen echten Internet-by-call-Anbieter, bei dem ich keine Benutzerdaten eingeben muß, sondern die Abrechnung über den physikalischen Telefonanschluß erfolgt, der über 0191xxx erreichbar ist, da alle  0192xx-Anschlüsse usw. bei mir gesperrt sind, und bei dem die Internetverbindung nicht über ein Programm (wie bei AOL) erfolgt, sondern über eine DFÜ-Verbindung, und das zum niedrigsten Preis.
Google kommt mit obiger Definition nicht so ganz klar. 
Bei t-online muß ich, glaube ich immer, also auch für den Internet-by-call-Tarif Benutzerdaten angeben? Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Zweite Idee, bei flatrate immer online sein, damit meine Zugangsdaten nicht per Modem mißbraucht werden halte ich aus Gründen der eigenen Sicherheit für abwegig, wenn ich nicht wirklich einen eigenen echten Webserver betreibe.  

Dritte Idee: Jemand mißbrucht meine Zugangsdaten für TDSL-flatrate.
Dann entstehen mir keine Kosten, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass t-online plötzlich vor meiner Haustüre steht und meint "Zahlemann und Söhne".

Jetzt ist es wieder so ein Haufen geworden, ich krieg einfach keine kurzen postings hin.  

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

*Kostenlimit*

also da steht gar nix wie das mit dem Kostenlimit ist....
also diese Mehrwertleistungen die sind auch dort aufgefürt, wo die Onlinekosten auch sind... also das wird gemeinsam aufgeführt.. dneke schon, daß das im Kostenlimit mit drin ist...... sonst können wir ja mal an t-online eine email schreiben


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

*Missbrauch*

@Rahamat

wow das ist ja en lange Mail muss mir das erst mal in ruhe nacher durchlesen...

also nur zu der einen Sache, angenommen jemand missbraucht meine DSL-Flat, also meine Benutzerdaten und so...


Heiko meint (siehe vorne), dann können trotzdem Kosten entstehen, wenn man mit den Benutzerdaten der DSL - Flat sich über ein normales Modem/ ISDN einwählt würde das  was kosten.....


Ein anderer Fachmann hat aber egsagt, das kostet nix, außer daß ich bei der Einwahl gestört werde oder der Anschluß besetzt sein kann.......


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

mal theoretisch wnen ich einem freudn von mir meine Benutzerdaten von der Flat/DSl gebe und er hat auch DSL...
dann könnten wir ja Kosten sparen.. rein theoretisch......  Eine Flat für 2 Personen..
na ja man müsste sich eben absprechen wer wann surft...........


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) ich brauche ja nicht nur das Passwort bei t-online, sondern die gesamten Zugangsdaten. Damit dürfte doch ein Surfen auf meine Kosten ein ganzes Stück schwieriger sein ?


Hast Du Dir schon mal eine original-TOL-Mail angeschaut? Da ist zumindest ein Teil der notwendigen Daten schon drin...


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Hi Technofreak, das mit dem ein Zugang pro Login stimmt, hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass ich selber den gleichen Zugang auch nur einmal nutzen kann, d.h. ich z.B. auf Fortbildung in Hamburg brauche unbedingt Infos aus dem Internet, meine Frau zu Hause will unbedingt zu ebay um mir eine schicke Krawatte zu ersteigern...   geht nicht.


Du kannst beliebig viele "Mitbenutzer" anlegen, die getrennt verrechnet werden. Also: einmal einwählen, schnell nen Mitbenutzer anlegen und sorgenfrei surfen.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 4.) Jetzt wird es interessant: Bis vor kurzem war es für mich ohne Probleme möglich, mit derselben Benutzerkennung gleichzeitig als TDSL-User zu surfen und per ISDN im Internet zu sein. (Ich habe da so diverse recht spezielle Konfigurationsversuche angestellt  ).
> Seit Kurzem ist das nicht mehr möglich. Ich weiß nicht, ob da früher irgend ein Rechner zufällig immer geschlafen hat, oder ob t-online da was prinzipielles geändert hat?


Die Mehrfacheinwahl wurde vor ca. einem halben Jahr (nagel mich aber nicht darauf fest) die Mehrfacheinwahl technisch unterbunden. Bis dahin konnten sich auch zwanzig Leute gleichzeitig mit den gleichen Daten einwählen. Ich hatte mal einen EVN vorliegen, der umfasste 68 Blätter, beidseitig bedruckt, mit Mehrfacheinwahlen. Und TOL wollte von dem Anschlußinhaber einen satten Betrag.


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mißbrauch bestünde dann aber "nur" im "normalen" surfen, da ja für eine 0190-Verbindung meine t-online-Verbindung getrennt wird. Oder irre ich mich da? Und wie sieht das bei den 0192/0193-click-dialern aus?


0190 ist grundsätzlich anschlußabhängig. Da geht nix mit Zugangsdaten. Teuer genug kann die Einwahl aber auch werden. Stell Dir vor, jemand simuliert mit Deinen Zugangsdaten eine Flatrate...


			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Bei t-online muß ich, glaube ich immer, also auch für den Internet-by-call-Tarif Benutzerdaten angeben? Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.


Stimmt. TOL hat immer Zugangsdaten - wenn die auch bei dem by-call-Tarif nix kosten. Schau mal auf http://www.heise.de/itarif/ - dort gibts einen Tarifrechner, der Dir auch anmeldefreie Tarif anzeigen kann.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> mal theoretisch wnen ich einem freudn von mir meine Benutzerdaten von der Flat/DSl gebe und er hat auch DSL...
> dann könnten wir ja Kosten sparen.. rein theoretisch......  Eine Flat für 2 Personen..
> na ja man müsste sich eben absprechen wer wann surft...........


Das wäre ein klassischer Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsregeln und zusätzlich gibts Du Deinem Kumpel faktisch Deinen Geldbeutel in die Hand...


----------



## Freeman76 (25 Juli 2002)

> Heiko meint (siehe vorne), dann können trotzdem Kosten entstehen, wenn man mit den Benutzerdaten der DSL - Flat sich über ein normales Modem/ ISDN einwählt würde das was kosten.....
> 
> 
> Ein anderer Fachmann hat aber egsagt, das kostet nix, außer daß ich bei der Einwahl gestört werde oder der Anschluß besetzt sein kann.......



Aussage 1 ist korrekt, Aussage 2 nur bei dem Punkt "Anschluss besetzt". Wer es nicht glauben will sollte es selbst ausprobieren und sich dann eines besseren belehren lassen oder mal auf der T-Online Website die Infos lesen.

*Hier die Fakten von T-Online:*



> Ist ein Mehrfach-Login, z. B. mit verschiedenen Mitbenutzern, über einen T-DSL Anschluss möglich?
> Nein, es ist immer nur eine Internet-Verbindung pro T-DSL Anschluss möglich. Allerdings können Sie auch mit T-DSL über T-Net (d. h. T-DSL zusammen mit einem analogen Telefonanschluss) ohne weiteres eine Internetverbindung parallel zu einer Telefonverbindung nutzen, was bisher nur mit einem ISDN-Anschluss möglich war.
> 
> T-Online dsl flat
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

Was haltet ihr von dem Gebührenlimit? Geht bei T-online..
allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob da auch Mehrwegdienste begrenzt werden


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2002)

Das Gebührenlimit gilt nur für TOL-Verbindungen, nicht für Mehrwertdienste.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

ich weiss ja auch net wozu sind diese Dienste da und können die teuer werden?


----------



## Freeman76 (25 Juli 2002)

Halloooooo!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry, aber:

Auf der Website von T-Online steht alles schön geschrieben und beschrieben..........


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2002)

*Kennwort*

okok....
also ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

100% Schutz gegen diesen Passowrt Raub und unbefugtem Nutzen gibts wohl nicht....

Man setzt das gebührenlimit.... man ändert das Passwort ab und zu und speichert das Passwort auch nicht auf dem Rechner...

Natürlich gibt man nie seine Benutzerdaten  her und man hat einen Virenscanner und wer gut ist eine Norton Firewall....

was mich wundert, dieses Thema wird gar nicht so oft diskutiert.....
wo doch in eurer Seite steht, da können fünfstellige beträge zusammenkommen.. alle reden immer nur über Dialer.......


----------



## Rahmat (25 Juli 2002)

Hi Heiko,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Dass ich beliebig viele Mitbenutzer einrichten kann ist klar, hat nur 2 Nachteile:
1.) Die sind nicht flat, sondern müssen bezahlen.
2.) Wenn dann einer auf meine Kosten mit meinen Daten surft, merke ich es nicht, und es wird dann über die Benutzerkennung und nicht über den physikalischen Telefonanschluß abgerechnet und bleibt an mir hängen.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu t-online flat:
Die einzige echte t-online-flatrate ist die ganz normale T-DSL-flatrate.
Laßt euch kein Telekom-Business-online aufschwatzen: Dort habt Ihr völlig andere Telefontarife (nix Sonntags umsonst usw.) und es entstehen Euch Volumenabhängige Gebühren.

Aber laßt auch die Finger von TDSL 1500:
Kostet, glaube ich 10 Euro mehr.
Das ist aber nicht der Punkt, sondern folgendes:
1.) Nur im Download doppelte Geschwindigkeit, nicht im Upload!
2.) Ab 5 GB Transfer fallen wieder volumenabhängige Gebühren an.
Keine echte Flatrate.
O.K. 5 GB ist eine Menge. Aber trotzdem für mich ist der Sinn einer flatrate, dass sie wirklich flat ist.

Und die Idee mittels eines Redirects (z.B. http://www.issb.de ) im Wohnzimmer einen eigenen Webserver zu realisieren, würde ich, wenn überhaupt nur mit einer echten Flatrate machen, denn dann habt Ihr ja keinen Einfluß mehr auf den Traffic, den Ihr dann aber selber bezahlen müßt.
Und wie gesagt der Upload ist nicht doppelt so schnell.
(@ Heiko: Ich habe auf der Seite http://www.analogx.com neben einem proxyserver auch einen portmapper/portforwarder gefunden (kostenlos). D.h. ich kann jetzt jeden Rechner im Netz als echten Webserver fürs Internet verwenden, auch gleichzeitig, echt genial. Was dabei auch klasse ist, ist die Möglichkeit einen virtuellen z.B. Linux-Rechner unter VMware als reinen Webserver einzurichten. Ich habe dann unter VMware z.B. die Option, erst nach dem Abschalten des virtuellen Rechners zu entscheiden, ob inzwischen gemacht Änderungen beibehalten oder verworfen werden sollen. D.h. habe ich irgendeinen Mist auf dem Rechner geladen bekommen, vergiß es ....) 


Noch was zu den t-online-"Mehrwertdiensten":
Es gibt so viel kostenlos im Internet. Holt Euch da die Infos.
Erstens: billiger.
Zweitens: *ganz wichtig*: Haltet diese Kultur am Leben, es gibt im Internet genug Unkultur!
Drittens: Würdigt es (wie z.B. auch Heike) wenigstens mit einem Danke.
Ist auch Kultur.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (26 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dann unter VMware z.B. die Option, erst nach dem Abschalten des virtuellen Rechners zu entscheiden, ob inzwischen gemacht Änderungen beibehalten oder verworfen werden sollen. D.h. habe ich irgendeinen Mist auf dem Rechner geladen bekommen, vergiß es ....)


Rat mal, wie ich Dialer teste...


----------



## Rahmat (26 Juli 2002)

Hi Heiko,

stimmt auch wieder, da muß ich wohl nicht viel raten  .

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2002)

*Kennwortklau....*

@[email protected]


Wie ist das z.B wenn man mit freenet ins Internet geht? das ist ja Call by Call ohne Anmeldung in dem Sinne.... da hat man glaube ich auch keine so Benutzerdaten wie z.B bei T-online....

Also meine Frage wenn ich freenet habe kann da auch jemand auf meine Kosten surfen? :holy:


----------



## Freeman76 (26 Juli 2002)

Call by Call = Anschlussabhängig


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2002)

Freenet = Call by Call = Anschlußabhängig = Keine Gefahr bei Passwortklau

korrekt?


----------



## Freeman76 (26 Juli 2002)

Was den Missbrauch von Internetsurfen auf Deine Kosten anbelangt korrekt   

Aber: Wenn ein Dienst eine Kennung und ein Passwort anbietet, so hat das i.d.R. einen Sinn. Vielleicht weil man damit auf sein Postfach zugreifen oder auf besondere Infos kommt. Im Klartext ist also jedes Passwort irgendwie schützenswert und inwieweit z.B. Freenet zu seinem Call by Call eine Kennung vergibt und für was die verwendet werden kann -> keine Ahnung  :-?


----------



## technofreak (30 Juli 2002)

hi Rahmat,



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine Anmerkung zu t-online flat:
> Die einzige echte t-online-flatrate ist die ganz normale T-DSL-flatrate.
> Laßt euch kein Telekom-Business-online aufschwatzen: Dort habt Ihr völlig andere Telefontarife (nix Sonntags umsonst usw.) und es entstehen Euch Volumenabhängige Gebühren.



in diesem Zusammenhang die neueste Werbemail der DTAG und T-Online :

Sehr geehrte T-Online Kundin, 
sehr geehrter T-Online Kunde, 

Werbeblabla .......


Alle Infos, Preise und Anmeldemöglichkeiten gibt es direkt im Netz unter 
http://www.t-online.de/service/redir/dsl1500_bcanm.htm 

Die geänderten Leistungsbeschreibungen für T-Online dsl flat finden Sie unter 
www.t-online.de/preise-agb m 


* Sie können das neue T-DSL 1500 mit jedem T-Online Tarif kombinieren - ausgenommen 
T-Online dsl flat. Mit Ihrem derzeitigen Tarif T-Online dsl flat können Sie nur das klassische T-DSL mit 
Downloadgeschwindigkeiten bis zu 768 kbit/s nutzen. 


Das ist die Verarsche hoch drei  :evil: 

In aller Regel werden die Downloadgeschwindigkeiten bei T-DSL nur bei einigen wenigen 
URLs erreicht . ansonsten keine Kette ist stärker als ihr schwächstes Glied.
Wenn man mal ausgiebigt testet stellt
 man sehr schnell fest, daß die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von DSL gegenüber ISDN oder Analog 
echt was bringt. Die angebliche Steigerung aufs doppelte bezweifliche ich aber. Vor allem im normalen Surfbetrieb.

Also wie Rahmat schon sagte, DSL-Flat und sonst gar nix!

Und die Verarsche geht weiter:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel.php3?id=9567

Also nix mit T-DSL-Flat für´s platte Land!  :evil:


----------



## dialerfucker (30 Juli 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

da unsere Kommunikation im Forum geplatzt ist (MAD- ich hab dann mal als Gast gepostet, bei Herr Eva Meier ging es plötzlich wieder... :lol,
die Telekom dreht tatsächlich den Dsl-Verkauf vor allem in "ländlichen" Gebieten zurück. Grund dafür sind unter anderem neue strategische Konzepte:
Service Kunden und Service Netze werden zusammengelegt, das Projekt nennt sich "nice" oder so, Ziel der Aktion ist, die zerschossene Kohle von Voicestream und ähnlichen Fehlschlägen, unter anderem über diesen Weg reinzuholen. Klartext: der Endstellenservice wird mit dem Dsl-service zusammengelegt. Folge: erstmal blickt wieder keiner mehr durch, der einfache Servicetechniker hat von Dsl wenig Ahnung, und da vertreiben wir den Kunden doch lieber zu einem hochfliegenden Objekt: Dsl via Satellit.
Arbeitsplätze fallen bei der Sache selbstredend ein paar weg, aber die können sich ja als Webmazters oder per Ich-AG selbst sanieren.
Das ganze war bereits unter Ron's Regie so geplant, und ist keinesfalls die geistige Ejakulation einer neuen Regie.
 :santa: 
Mit leicht manisch-depressivem Gruß Dialerfucker


----------



## Rahmat (31 Juli 2002)

Hi Technofreak / Dialerfucker,

da habe ich ja (bei allem was mir schief gelaufen ist und immer noch schief läuft) wenigstens in diesem Punkt Glück gehabt. Die T-DSL-Flatrate ist wenigstens in diese ländliche Gegend bei mir vorgedrungen.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (31 Juli 2002)

Hi Dialerfucker/MAD & Rahmat   

das häßlichste an der Sache hab ich sogar noch vergessen zu erwähnen:

Der "Uplink" ist nämlich ISDN !!!  Was das im Hinblick auf die Sicherheit gegen Dialer bedeutet,
 brauche ich ja wohl nicht zu erklären  :evil: 

Vielleicht arbeiten  DTAG/T-Online  mit den Dialeranbietern zusammen, um endlich 
den lang und "heiss" ersehnten DSL-Dialer Durchbruch zu schaffen!

Man sollte sie alle mit heissem Käse  :bang:

PS: und außerdem über kurz oder lang auf kaltem Weg die Flat-Rate zu killen :bash:


----------



## Rahmat (31 Juli 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

auf den Dreh mit den Traffic-Gebühren + Zwangsweises 0190-ISDN bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.

Macht aber Sinn.

Warum (mit den Gedanken) in die Ferne schweifen, .....

Und das mit dem Flatrate auf dem kalten Weg killen befürchte ich auch.
Zumindest sieht alles so aus:
 - die neuen Tarife;
 - die plötzlche nicht erwünschte "Fürsorge" und "Beratung" über andere Tarife, insbesondere da sie sachlich einfach falsch war;
 - die Info, dass man "selbstverständlich" jederzeit zum alten Tarif zurückwechseln kann, selbstverständlich nur mündlich....

Also gerade an dem letzten Punkt: Wenn Ihr schon eine TDSL-flatrate habt, gebt sie zumindest nicht freiwillig her, ist so ähnlich wie mit dem Führerschein, wenn ihr mal älter seid: zwei Monate umsonst Busfahren, dafür der Lappen das restliche Leben weg.....

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2002)

hab versucht auf dre T-online Seite das kennwort zu ändern, aber irgendwie eght das nicht. ich gebe das alte Passwort ein und klicke auf weiter und dann kommt gar nix... hängt irgendwie !!!?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2002)

s.o.
hat sich erledigt !!!


----------



## Rahmat (1 August 2002)

Zu den Tarifen:

Hier was interessantes, falls man einmal neben einer Flatrate was anderes kurzfristiges braucht:

http://www.heise.de/itarif/view.shtml?function=rechnerdetails&TarifId=544
http://www.callero.de

Vertragsbedingungen:
Anmeldung: nicht erforderlich
Grundkosten: 0,00 € 
Mindestumsatz: 0,00 € 
Mindestlaufzeit: 0 Monate 
Zahlungsarten: per Telekomrechnung 

Dialup-Zugang
Zugangsarten: Analog, ISDN, Kanalbündelung (gegen Aufpreis) 
Gültigkeitsbereich: bundesweit 

Einwahlkosten
Mo bis So, 0 bis 24 Uhr,   1,41 C/60 s, keine Einwahlgebühr 

Technische Daten
Einwahlnummer: 019161 
Benutzername: [email protected] 
Kennwort: callero

d.h.
1.) ich kann den Dienst auch bei maximal alles gesperrt nutzen, da Einwahl über 019161 und nicht 0192.., ...
2.) keine Anmeldung, d.h. Abrechnung über physikalischen Telefonanschluß, keine Betrugsmöglichkeit.

Auch sonst scheint mir das Angebot o.k.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (1 August 2002)

hi Rahmat,

Für Blitzbesuche im WWW verwendete ich schon seit mind 2 Jahren MSN Easysurfer ,
 kostet zwar statt 1,41  satte 1,45 also 0,04 cent/min mehr , aber wird dafür sekundengenau abgerechnet!!   
Ich nutzte diesen Tarif, seit er existiert und hatte noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Weder bei der Abrechnung
 noch bei der Verfügbarkeit! Die Ubertragungsrate ist immer optimal. 
Da ich zu Hause DSL-Flat habe nutze ich es selber zwar nicht mehr , aber alle meine Bekannten und Freunde
 die nur gelegentlich mal ins WWW gehen .
Die Zugangsnr ist  : 0192658
UserName und Passwort MSN
Keine Anmeldung , echtes Call by Call.

bis dann


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2002)

Jo, damit teste ich auch immer...


----------



## Rahmat (1 August 2002)

hi Technofreak, Heiko,

auch ohne Einwahlgebühren?
Da steht nämlich nix davon.

Wäre ja echt genial, vor allem für kurze Sachen, wie email abholen oder online-Banking, vor allem wenn ich sie öfter nutzen muß.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2002)

Einwahlgebühren haben die noch nie verlangt.


----------



## Rahmat (1 August 2002)

Hi,

0192...
ist bei mir als frei tariferbar Abzocknummer gesperrt.

Wenn ich bei der 0191... bleiben will, bleibt also unter obigen Vorgaben doch nur callero (bzw. t-online als Mitbenutzer oder "by call", beides dann aber wieder mit Benutzerkennung, d.h. kein "echtes" by call).
Und die nur minutengenaue Abrechnung muß/kann ich verschmerzen.

 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2002)

@Rahmat
Dann nimm doch den Smartsurfer. Richtig konfiguriert sucht der den preisgünstigsten nach Deinen Vorgaben...

Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (2 August 2002)

Frank,

stimmt, danke.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2002)

Recht interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch Senseconnect unter www.senseconnect.de

Schaut Euch doch das auch mal an.


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2002)

@Rahmat, Heiko, Devilfrank 

nehmt´s mir nicht übel aber die Diskussion um den günstigsten CallbyCall 
Internetzugang ist ein bißchen komisch:
Ich hab mal eben mit dem Taschenrechner an Hand eines typischen Beispiels :
Tags 9-18 Uhr echtes CallbyCall ohne Anmeldung , ohne Anwahlgebühr 
den Unterschied zwischen dem billigsten und dem 7. Platz! (MSN) 
ausgerechnet : 0,42 Cent pro Stunde !!!!!!!!!
Das würde beim Handy 2 Sekunden bedeuten sofern überhaupt im Sekundentakt abgerechnet würde! 
Bei diesen gigantischen Unterschieden lohnt doch der ganze Aufwand nicht 

@Rahmat , bei einem einzigen Telefongespräch mit den 0190xx CallbyCall
hab ich die ganze Monatsersparnis fürs Internet rausgeholt  
PS: Im Augenblick gibts Dumpingpreise bei 01081 = 1,5 Cent/min (Ferngespräch!


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2002)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. So brutal ist der Unterschied nicht.
Das soll aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> So brutal ist der Unterschied nicht.



glänzend formuliert


----------



## Rahmat (2 August 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

das mit den Mini-Cent-Gebühren ging eigentlich an der Intension meiner ursprünglichen Frage auch etwas vorbei.
Es ging mir eigentlich mehr um so Unterschiede wie, welche Einwahlnummer brauche ich (Gefahr der 0192- 0193- Abzocke) echtes "by call" mit Abrechnung über physikalischen Telefonanschluß oder doch wieder über Benutzerdaten, Gefahr des Datenmißbrauchs usw.

Aber das mit der 01081 ist ja ein Ding.
Ist das nur ein kurzfristiges Bauernfängerangebot um dann doch noch draufzuschlagen, oder wie machen die das? URL?

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2002)

hi Rahmat

die für mich beste Info ist und bleibt 
http://www.teltarif.de/
dort findest du immer sehr übersichtlich die günstigsten Tarife,
vor allem kann man nach vielen Auswahlkriterien abfragen.
wer sich hinter 01081 verbirgt und wie lang der Tarif gilt weiß ich nicht.
http://www.teltarif.de/a/01081/normal.html
Jedenfalls sagen die auch den Tarif an!


----------



## Rahmat (2 August 2002)

Danke
 Rahmat


----------

